# Buying new straps? Read this first.



## Dilly (Dec 23, 2019)

Through Birthday and Christmas I've bought or received a lot of new watch straps recently.

Just started using Cousins UK after a recommendation on here for some tools and other bits and pieces I've needed. Gutted to find they sell Nato straps at £2 to £4 and they are probably the wholesaler to Sniper Bay, George's Straps, Watch Gecko etc as the colour ways fabric type and thickness' are identical. I don't know what Cousins other straps are like leather etc but ill sure be making it my first port of call for anything I need in future. Gutted I've probably wasted £60.

Watch gecko are £20 for the seat belt Natos. Cousins are £3.95 plus vat!

Cheers


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Both have good deals

i got some diver rubber straps for two pounds choice of colours

also a smart I think elasticated strap for 18

a lovely chunky black bracelet for 12 quid

all off gecko :clap:

just got to shop around


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

Dilly said:


> Through Birthday and Christmas I've bought or received a lot of new watch straps recently.
> 
> Just started using Cousins UK after a recommendation on here for some tools and other bits and pieces I've needed. Gutted to find they sell Nato straps at £2 to £4 and they are probably the wholesaler to Sniper Bay, George's Straps, Watch Gecko etc as the colour ways fabric type and thickness' are identical. I don't know what Cousins other straps are like leather etc but ill sure be making it my first port of call for anything I need in future. Gutted I've probably wasted £60.
> 
> ...


 Good plug


----------



## Yamyam (Sep 14, 2018)

Been buying from Cousins for the past year , highly recommend then

I take it I can't edit my post until I have xxx number of posts? This is exactly how Nazi Germany started

Highly recommend THEM


----------



## chulyquang (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow Nato strap at £2 to £4, good price!!


----------



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I use them all the time, I ordered five this week. Their bracelets are excellent for under £10 and come with straight or curved edges and with different lug sizes.


----------

